# Topics > Robotics > Robot fails >  AIID, AI Incidents Database, USA

## Airicist

incidentdatabase.ai

twitter.com/IncidentsDB

The AIID is governed by the Partnership on AI (PAI) partner organizations and stewarded by Sean McGregor as representative of the XPRIZE Foundation (a PAI partner).

----------


## Airicist

AIID Demo

Jul 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "When AI Systems Fail: Introducing the AI Incident Database"

by Sean McGregor
November 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The AI Incident Database wants to improve the safety of machine learning"

by Ben Dickson
January 15, 2021

----------

